# Firearms-related item causes panic in UK



## Grenadier (Nov 10, 2006)

Oh no!  A *dangerous, evil, gun-related thing* causes a great disturbance!  The police are treating it as a horrid crime!




http://www.guardian-series.co.uk/ne...lay.var.1013959.0.bullet_found_in_doorway.php





Really, though, it's nothing more than an ordinary .22 Short cartridge, and even if you did ignite it when it's not in the chamber of a gun, it's not really going anywhere.  If anything, the brass casing will have more velocity than the lead bullet, since the really weak pressure of the expanding gasses really can't propel that lead bullet to any significant velocity.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Nov 10, 2006)

I would agree that whoever owned it should have exercised FAR more caution in not allowing it to be lost where just anyone could find it who didn't know how to safely handle it, but am, predictably,  disgusted by the media oversensationalization of this quote-unquote "lethal" round.( under the right circumstances it could indeed be lethal, but to hear them talk it was like they found a bomb or something).


----------



## KenpoTex (Nov 10, 2006)

> "This sort of thing should not be lying around. It was live, primed and active," he said. "But rather me pick it up than a little kid.
> 
> "How can you feel safe when you are finding things like this on the street?
> 
> ...


Geez...talk about overreacting...pathetic.


----------



## CoryKS (Nov 10, 2006)

> The bullet, of Swiss origin, was still in its brass casing, complete with enough gunpowder for it to fire itself.


 
Kudos to the Swiss for developing rounds that can fire themselves.


----------



## bydand (Nov 10, 2006)

> The bullet, of Swiss origin, was still in its brass casing, complete with enough gunpowder for it to fire itself.



I guess it is one of those newfangled .22 short rounds that have a built in firing pin and barrel as well as a brass case and gunpowder.  I love the media hype, jeeze they're worse over across the Pond than our media. 





> Enough gunpowder to fire itself.


 If they mean enough gunpowder to expel the bullet down a barrel when struck with a firing pin in the right area, - Well, no **** Sherlock.


----------



## CoryKS (Nov 10, 2006)

> Police are treating the unattended ammunition as a crime. Mr Khan alerted them at 10.16am, and they arrived at his shop to pick up the bullet at 11.32am.


 
Did they pick this dreadful WMD up with their bare hands, or did they bring out the EOD robots?


----------



## bydand (Nov 10, 2006)

Lets hope they didn't put anyones life in danger and they sent in the EOD robot.  You know how dangerous those .22 short rounds can be, I mean if someone accidently slipped and that went up their nose and the massive heat from the friction between their nostril hair and the brass made it go off....


----------



## Kacey (Nov 10, 2006)

If it was as dangerous as they claim, why did it take over an hour for the police to arrive?


----------



## KenpoTex (Nov 11, 2006)

Kacey said:


> If it was as dangerous as they claim, why did it take over an hour for the police to arrive?


'cause they probably had to evacuate a 1/2 mile radius around the "crime scene" and then wait for the SAS to arrive on scene to secure the dangerous weapon.


----------



## bydand (Nov 11, 2006)

To think of all those days spent as a kid walking through the wood growing up with a pocket full of these.  Wonder in all those hot summer days they just didn't blow me up out there.  Man I used to dump a box of 50 or 100 in my front pocket and wander around the woods by the river shooting floating sticks until I was empty.  Jeeze, the "boys" would have been upset if they knew I moved in such dangerous neighbors.  Oh wait, I only shot .22 LR not the shorts, wonder I'm alive.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 11, 2006)

This seems to me a prime example of the media grabbing some attention and headlines.  Strike fear in everyone instead of treating the situation as it really is.

It is pathetic.


----------



## bydand (Nov 11, 2006)

Just think what they would do if it were a "real" cartridge like


----------



## whitedragon_48 (Nov 12, 2006)

bydand said:


> Just think what they would do if it were a "real" cartridge like


 
It'll probably make 'em send the troops in.


----------

